# my first betta-need questions answered



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i have read several posts on the tank mates, but i have not had my questions answered in my searches. 

i will begin turning my 20 gal into a betta tank. what plants does everyone recommend? does sand really negatively effect a betta? will my cory's surface darting impede on the betta's sense of territory?

i do plan on keeping it very lightly planted and decorated. but any and all recommendations would be very helpful as this will be my first betta. 

my current plan is 2 small artificial driftwood plus one medium zebra rock in addition to two mid-ground plants- anubias congensis or anubias hastifolia-and 2 foreground plants -microsword or anubias nana. i had originally wanted bamboo, but it will be incompatible with my current light/hood setup. i will be running a T8 full spectrum bulb.
*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To be honest,any plant would work as long as its true aquatic.Many keep their bettas in lower light which seems like yours will be with a T8 bulb so as long as you get lowlight plants you will be just fine.Plant it as heavy or as light as you like,the betta would be happy with either.I myself like to plant heavily,but thats just me.

Cories will be fine with him/her.The betta will most likely investigate and unless hes a highly aggressive boy,he shouldnt bother with it once he figures out what it it.

As for sand,Ive sand in almost every tank I own and everyone had bettas lol.Ive never had any issues with them,even when food would fall to the ground.I prefer sand over gravel so when mine breed the eggs do not fall into the gravel and become lost.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

My betta has been in a 35 gallon tank for a long time now and he is the star of the show  His favorite plants are ones that float, so he can lurk in them and not have to go far to get to the surface for a breath of air. He also like the ones that rise all the way to the surface for the same reason. I used to have a house plant growing out of the top of the tank with the roots in the water, and being under the roots was by far his favorite. But my Pleco slowly munched the roots until the plant died... Having like 2 surface plants seems to be what my betta likes, he shoots from one to the other throughout the day and loves my floating java fern.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

ok, got the betta. purple and red halfmoon. he was the liveliest one on the shelf. he's in a 20 gal with 3 corys and a clown pleco. plants are plastic right now b/c i need lighting. plan on planting with one sword species, 2 anubias species, and micro swords. also gonna throw in some amano or cherry shrimp. hopefully i can harvest from plants i own.


----------

